

The Third & The Seventh: what one person can achieve with computer graphics - michael_nielsen
http://vimeo.com/7809605

======
michael_nielsen
Submitting to HN as I thought it was an awe-inspiring example of what a single
person can now achieve with computer graphics. Worth viewing in full screen.

